# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My newest obsession!



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks, My new discus arrived yesterday morning... They were worth the wait!


































At the moment, the smallest is about 2" body size, biggest is closer to 4". They are RT x RT/SS.

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks, My new discus arrived yesterday morning... They were worth the wait!


































At the moment, the smallest is about 2" body size, biggest is closer to 4". They are RT x RT/SS.

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Congratulations, 
they all look nice and healthy!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice fish!!!! They all have great body shape. Now put them in a bare bottom tank for the next three months and give them all they can eat. They'll be happy little fishies and will love you very much.

Here's a recipe for some of the best food in the world for discus.

New Life Spectrum Freshwater Forumla pellets
Ocean Nutrition's Formula One pellets
Kent Marine's Zoecon liquid suppliment
Seachem's Garlic Extreme liquid suppliment.

We feed this to our fish at the store and you wouldn't believe the health and color of the fish. This is a complete diet for any carnivorous/omnivorous fish, making frozen foods unnecessary. Just make up a batch and keep it in a sealed container in your fridge. It'll make your fridge smell like an Italian kitchen, but that's not always a bad thing.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Where did you get the discus from?

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by trilinearmipmap:
> Where did you get the discus from?


Darcy @ Alberta Discus, [email protected]

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## darc (Jul 13, 2003)

Glad you are happy with the little devils Andy!!!!! Iam not a full time breeder!! I do however have a couple of pairs here that give me fry. I'm workin on more pairs as all my adults are starting to pair up and lay eggs!!! Any questions or whatever are totally welcome and I will answer all emails!! Thanks.

Darcy
Albertadiscus

[This message was edited by darc on Sun July 13 2003 at 10:27 AM.]


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Darcy, just wanted to say those are beautiful discus!!! Great body shapes, some of the nicest I've seen. Beautiful fin development, too. I was startled when Andy said the smallest was two inches and the largest four inches, I thought I was looking at much bigger and more mature fish. You must do a great job raising your babies!

Your photos are lovely, Andy. I hope you have wonderful luck with and many years of pleasure from your new obsession!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## darc (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks Vicki!!!!
Nope those fish are young!!! I cull heavily when they are small and only keep ones that have good shape. I was gonna keep the ones I sold Andy but he was desperate for discus and I was more than happy to sell them to him!!!!!!!! I like to help people out just starting in discus. I will try and post some pics of my pairs here if I can without anyone getting upset!! As my tanks are all bare bottom!! No planted discus tanks for me lol!!
Darcy


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by darc:
> As my tanks are all bare bottom!! No planted discus tanks for me lol!!
> Darcy


C'mon Darcy,

I have pics of your planted tank! Don't make me post them for you!

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Darcy,

Cover a piece of driftwood with Anubias and Java Fern. Your discus will love you for it. I've done that at the store I work at and the fish really appreciate the cover. Even a small piece is enough to get them schooling around it. Ralph over at Simply called them Hybrid Tanks.


----------



## darc (Jul 13, 2003)

LOL!!! I know Ralph well as I am a moderator over at Simply myself. As for the planted driftwood and whatnot I have to say nope all my fish have Bare bottoms!! Thats the way I like them. All my fish are in my basement and are not skittish at all. I will however at some point make a 55 gallon planted tank for discus as a show tank in my living room. But for now it is easier to breed and to make sure the tanks are clean is keeping them BB!!!! I do have a planted tank with some Koi angels and german blue rams!! So not all is lost, I have to thank AndyL for that one. He is sending me some cutting's from his tank so planted tank number 2 is on the way!!

Darcy


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Darcy,

You may know me as Biotypical..









The Hybrid tank is a BB tank with a piece of wood covered with plants that don't need gravel, like Java Fern, Moss, Anubias etc. They're the perfect compromise tank for discus. You can give your fish cover and extra biofiltration while maintaining the ease of cleaning of a BB tank. Just take the wood out and voila, an empty tank.


----------



## darc (Jul 13, 2003)

BIOTYPICAL!!!!! Hey I think I know you LOL!!!
Looks like we get all over the place!!! Nope I'm still keeping my discus tanks bare!! Oneday a planted discus tank for now nope!!!
Darcy


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well Darcy,

If anything can convert the most die hard BB afficionado this is the place. Remember, once you start down the path to the Dark Side, forever will it control your destiny.

Sometimes 3' tall muppets can be very wise....


----------

